# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Centre Neurologique et de Réadaptation Fonctionnelle

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Centre Neurologique et de Réadaptation Fonctionnelle
Champ des Alouettes 70A
Fraiture-en-Condroz

Bezoek de website van Centre Neurologique et de Réadaptation Fonctionnelle


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Centre Neurologique et de Réadaptation Fonctionnelle.*

----------

